# Large Tumor in Rectum



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No advice, but did wish to share good thoughts & positive energy to you & your girl.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Any blood work done? Ultrasound? 

Our Jack, Golden/border colie mix had a tumor in his rectum. It started as hemorrhoid looking and then it slowly got bigger. He was almost 17 so it was not much we could do for him at that point.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry. Only advice is what does the vet say. Maybe it is not cancer. How old is your baby.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Was the vet able to feel it on an exam or is the diagnosis simply from the constipation? Just wondering if there is a way for them to needle biopsy it through the anus so you have a clear answer. A trip to a specialist or a vet hospital may be in order just so you know what you're dealing with. As far as the constipation, we just went through something a bit similar. Our dog was diagnosed with high grade soft tissue sarcomas, one of which was on the outside near his anus. We were watching it to make sure it didn't grow large enough to block his ability to poop and I noticed his stool coming out "deformed". The vet and I didn't want to put him through an exam or scan and just assumed there was also a growth inside his pelvis pressing on his rectum. We used Miralax and stool softeners to keep the stool loose enough to pass easily. I'm not suggesting your pup has cancer, just that we found a solution that worked for the constipation. My thoughts are with and I hope and pray this is something easily fixed.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Are the X-rays being sent off for a radiologist to read? I would think that a tumor that large would show up somehow - causing other organs to be moved out of place.

A second opinion is never a bad thing.


----------



## LoverofallthingsGolden (Mar 7, 2015)

The vet diagnosed by exam. It did not show on x ray. He has never experienced this before. He did say the next step is blood panel and chest x rays and also recommended a surgeon. I guess I need to contact the surgery center for further tests. She's so happy, as normal. Chasing the tennis ball all day long with our beautiful weather today. She swallowed a pigs ear (which I never give her) whole about 3 weeks ago when my daughter had her golden puppy over for a visit. I just keep thinking it's something like that. Stuck. Not cancer. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------

